# What style is your house?



## jeremy (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess I never gave much consideration to how many different style homes there were until my wife and I start shopping for a house.  I thought it would be interesting to see what style homes everyone owns.

Ours is a Cape Cod.


----------



## designer (Sep 28, 2005)

I am not sure what you mean by your home being a "cape cod".  I should look into what my home is called.


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2005)

designer said:
			
		

> I am not sure what you mean by your home being a "cape cod".  I should look into what my home is called.



Ours might be a hienz 57  ??  The original home is 100+ years old and has been added onto 4 times as near as I can tell. All but the shell of some of the outside walls remain of the original, it's a story and a half now.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 13, 2006)

I believe ours is called a "Craftsman" ..


----------



## dkpbxman (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine is a one story ranch built on a slab.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey there TX Builder, 
You say you may have a craftsman house? Did you know that it may be a Sears catalog home? No kidding, If you live close to a rail line thats the way they where delivered.If you can fing an old cataloge from the 20's or later you might just find your house and see how much it was sold for.

Happy hunting!!
Brian


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a contract, maybe 12 years ago, to take out a wall, put in a load-bearing beam, build a new staircase and leave the wall open so it could be seen. The staircase looked real nice, my ex-wife has the pictures, I'll never see them again. Anyway, Many of the framing members were marked "Sears and Roebuck and Co." The house was 1 block from the railroad tracks in that tiny community. Since then, I have found 3 more in other areas. They were apparently pretty common.

My little farm house was a square 32x32 box then a previous owner added a little over half again to it on one end making it close to 1600sqft. Then they divided the land and sold the farm off around around it. I bought it 5 years ago, I've outgrown it, of course. We're going to put an upstairs in it within the next year or two. That should add another 700 to 800 sqft for us to outgrow.

Tom in KY, accumulator of junk on top of junk.HA-HA-Ha-ho-hum.


----------



## Bridgewater (Mar 24, 2006)

You know, I saw a Docmentry on the History Channel on there old Catalog's and they had a segment on there about prefab homes. Not as we do today, but all the parts were sent to the job, some assembled and most not.
 They were pre cut and ready to put in place, just like you would do a hobby model.


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 24, 2006)

Back in 77 we bought a shotgun house, actually it is the camelback shotgun.  Here is the original Craftsman house.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 26, 2006)

inspectorD said:
			
		

> Hey there TX Builder,
> You say you may have a craftsman house? Did you know that it may be a Sears catalog home? No kidding, If you live close to a rail line thats the way they where delivered.If you can fing an old cataloge from the 20's or later you might just find your house and see how much it was sold for.
> 
> Happy hunting!!
> Brian


 
I live close to like 3 railroads. Night time it's a contest on which train can blow their horn the loudest for the longest!


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 7, 2006)

garden level duplex mabe?


----------



## lizardqueen (Apr 9, 2006)

Mine is a contemporary cape.  I'll be building a contemporary cape log home with the same floor plan, only bigger!


----------



## lizardqueen (Apr 9, 2006)

Gary said:
			
		

> Ours might be a hienz 57  ??  The original home is 100+ years old and has been added onto 4 times as near as I can tell. All but the shell of some of the outside walls remain of the original, it's a story and a half now.



That's what we used to call a "habitrail".


----------



## PaPaDan (Apr 13, 2006)

lizardqueen said:
			
		

> That's what we used to call a "habitrail".


   :


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

Hmmm I'm not much into houseing, to even know what type this is?
I know its made from a double layer of street bricks for two rooms, (all four walls of the living and kitchen are street bricks covered with plaster).  Then, they added on the bed rooms on at a much later date.

House platted in 1904 and a stone throw away from the river and railroad track, but, no craftsman house

Run of the mill, I reckon  LOL!

Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------

